

Why do you do open source? - florestan

We are currently doing our bachelor's thesis on the motivations behind participating in open source projects and we would love it if you could help us by answering our one, single question: "Why do you participate in open source?"
Write as little or as much as you want, anything is helpful! https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MtXwd4kVF6kSuC4q_4rDaUksBRckLaCfgJGP6_JKSnY/viewform
======
illektr1k
Because I can fix bugs.

Years ago, I found a replicatable bug in Adobe Photoshop (CS2?) that required
me to delete my config everytime and set PS up how I liked it. Adobe's
acknowledgement took two weeks, then a month of triage, followed by a "Yes,
we'll have it fixed in the new version when it ships. You can pre-order an
upgrade for only $lots" and new version shipped 6 months later.

Yesterday I found a bug in a framework I use. Within 2 hours I'd found the
line of source code responsible, fixed it and was on my way again.

~~~
kris121
Amazing,

I have same feeling with Webmatrix.

I have reported many bugs on uservoice webmatrix site. When they come with v2
prev 1 I write 175 bugs in a text file and send them through MSDN contact
page.

Later through their site their is hard to tell them every single bugs. When I
tried to tell them more bugs the answer is write every bugs per thread.

I have write more then 500 bugs and the result is The application crash even
today.

The same way When I report my bugs to Firefox or Chrome discussion people
solve it better & FAST.

------
mryan
This was posted two weeks ago: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5503256>

I'm hoping this is a breakdown in comms between team members rather than
deliberate spamming of the same question.

------
mattwritescode
Because I use open source i feels its only fair to give something back.

